# How to get completely soft belly and huge hangs?



## BFAT (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi guys I'm new here!! My weight right now is like 145lb with 5.5' but with that weight I have a soft belly!!! I really love to see all kind of fat body ssbbw or bbw and ssbhm or bhm!!! *And I want to start a gain weight but I'm scare of all diseases associated with weight gain.* I want to know everything about a weight gain! how to start?, some recommendations! Everything that you can help girls and guys.

Always I have some questions!!!!

1) How it feels to have a really fat body like 340lb-500lb and heavy belly hanging? ( thats the reason I love fat bodies)

2) What could be a diet for a person that eat normal but want to grow?

3) What could be the best weight for a person that want to be really fat? 


Thanks and have a fat day!!!!!!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

(waits patiently for Chaz to arrive)


----------



## Zowie (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> (waits patiently for Chaz to arrive)



Knowing him, he'll probably just turn around and give some really helpful advice relating to peanut butter. Just to piss the rest of us off.


----------



## BFAT (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> (waits patiently for Chaz to arrive)



thanks man!!! I'm going to wait!!!!!!!!!:happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

BFAT said:


> Hi guys I'm new here!! My weight right now is like 145lb with 5.5' but with that weight I have a soft belly!!! I really love to see all kind of fat body ssbbw or bbw and ssbhm or bhm!!! *And I want to start a gain weight but I'm scare of all diseases associated with weight gain.* I want to know everything about a weight gain! how to start?, some recommendations! Everything that you can help girls and guys.
> 
> Always I have some questions!!!!
> 
> ...



Failure. This is not a real post. This is another member of this forum who registered this account with the intent to be funny.

If, for some amazing reason, it turns out that BFAT is a real person, then the only thing I can say is that before you gain weight, you need to stop being a dumbass. Being a fat dumbass is just a bad combo.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> (waits patiently for Chaz to arrive)



You won't have to wait long!



bionic_eggplant said:


> Knowing him, he'll probably just turn around and give some really helpful advice relating to peanut butter. Just to piss the rest of us off.



I finished a jar of peanut butter tonight, actually. I bought it on sunday...:blush:

I am hopelessly addicted


----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Failure. This is not a real post. This is another member of this forum who registered this account with the intent to be funny.
> 
> If, for some amazing reason, it turns out that BFAT is a real person, then the only thing I can say is that before you gain weight, you need to stop being a dumbass. Being a fat dumbass is just a bad combo.




First of all that is no way to treat a new member of this community, if I'm not real? do you? 

Thanks for your help man!!!! I'm going to wait for someone else that can helps others!!! And finally the only thing that makes an idiot like you in this forum is to keep away the new members interested in this great community of fatness


----------



## Esther (Sep 30, 2010)

id fucking gi


----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)

ok continue with the thread!!!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You won't have to wait long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 4 lb jar of peanut butter at my townhouse.

Just sayin....


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> (waits patiently for Chaz to arrive)



Must spread rep before giving it to Esther GAWDDAMNIT!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

I had peanut butter today 

I didn't have a whole jar, but I did have some on a bagel with honey.


----------



## Esther (Sep 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had peanut butter today
> 
> I didn't have a whole jar, but I did have some on a bagel with honey.



Mmm. Crunchy PB is the best.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had peanut butter today
> 
> I didn't have a whole jar, but I did have some on a bagel with honey.



Peanut butter and honey on a bagel...? Baby, this isn't going to work out between us. I understand you making fun of my bland sandwiches, but this is just TOO MUCH. I can't deal with this.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Peanut butter and honey on a bagel...? Baby, this isn't going to work out between us. I understand you making fun of my bland sandwiches, but this is just TOO MUCH. I can't deal with this.



Come with me baby. The wildest I ever get with my bagels is cream cheese and (maybe if I'm feeling extra wild) brown sugar.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2010)

Chocolate chip bagels.

That is all.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Come with me baby. The wildest I ever get with my bagels is cream cheese and (maybe if I'm feeling extra wild) brown sugar.



I can deal with that. Baby, I'll toast your bagel to perfection.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I can deal with that. Baby, I'll toast your bagel to perfection.



Is that a euphamism or about an actual bagel? Because I prefer my actual bagels chewy and delicious to toasted. Otherwise, yes please.


----------



## Esther (Sep 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Is that a euphamism or about an actual bagel? Because I prefer my actual bagels chewy and delicious to toasted. Otherwise, yes please.



Chewy bagels make me


----------



## Zowie (Sep 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> Chewy bagels make me



Untoasted bagels make me


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> Chewy bagels make me





bionic_eggplant said:


> Untoasted bagels make me



Sad Esther's and Bio's make me


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 30, 2010)

Sad Hozays make me


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2010)

Will soft bagels give you a soft belly?

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 30, 2010)

I kind of want an english muffin.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Knowing him, he'll probably just turn around and give some really helpful advice relating to peanut butter. Just to piss the rest of us off.


At the tone, the time will be...





-Rusty


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I have a 4 lb jar of peanut butter at my townhouse.
> 
> Just sayin....



Well hello there....


----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)

oh thanks guys!!! PEANUT BUTTER HELP FOR WEIGHT GAIN and soft belly right!!! What else??? I have alredy eating fast food during 2 weeks, Taco Bell, McDonal's, Pizza,etc

This is my little body if I campare with some here:bow::bow::bow:!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten: I need to work really hard!!!:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)

another


----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Melian (Sep 30, 2010)

BFAT said:


> Hi guys I'm new here!! My weight right now is like 145lb with 5.5' but with that weight I have a soft belly!!! I really love to see all kind of fat body ssbbw or bbw and ssbhm or bhm!!! *And I want to start a gain weight but I'm scare of all diseases associated with weight gain.* I want to know everything about a weight gain! how to start?, some recommendations! Everything that you can help girls and guys.
> 
> Everything about a weightgain:
> 1. food goes in mouth
> ...



No my friend, YOU have a fat day :bow:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you technical asst on how to attach more than on photo per post please smash your keyboard now.

Otherwise have you tried shutting it off and turning it back on?


----------



## BFAT (Sep 30, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> If you technical asst on how to attach more than on photo per post please smash your keyboard now.
> 
> Otherwise have you tried shutting it off and turning it back on?




I know how but that pics I think it's too big and show me an error!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2010)

*hey bfat...if you bend over even more you might look even FATTTTTer...

just an idea?*


----------



## Esther (Sep 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> No my friend, YOU have a fat day :bow:



dsfjdbfhgbdjfndfgsb


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha, this thread is so fucking off the wall. I laugh every Ike I come on here.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

You should post a picture of yourself in the middle of dying, nobody around here has done that before.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You should post a picture of yourself in the middle of dying, nobody around here has done that before.


Original.........


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 1, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You should post a picture of yourself in the middle of dying, nobody around here has done that before.



OK, but this is the weirdest way to get fatter I've ever heard of. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 1, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> OK, but this is the weirdest way to get fatter I've ever heard of. Am I doing it right?



Good lord, you're going to rip out your eyelashes.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 1, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Good lord, you're going to rip out your eyelashes.



I didn't, I'm just that good


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 1, 2010)

This thread, my face:


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 1, 2010)

i heard that rubbing mayonnaise onto your stomach and sides softens up the skin and increases elasticity and can provide a better hang. it has something to do with the properties of mayonnaise but you have to leave it on for at least 8 hours.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 1, 2010)

Melian said:


> No my friend, YOU have a fat day :bow:



Why can't I rep you yet????? Why????????


----------



## Zowie (Oct 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i heard that rubbing mayonnaise onto your stomach and sides softens up the skin and increases elasticity and can provide a better hang. it has something to do with the properties of mayonnaise but you have to leave it on for at least 8 hours.



You know, I wouldn't be surpised if this worked. I washed my hair with mayo before "special" occasions, because it makes it crazy shiny for a few days. And I smell like a sandwich, which is an added bonus.


----------

